# passport  6 months validity before travelling rules ?



## bullworth (6 Feb 2011)

Are there any rules whereby someones passport has to be valid for at least 6 months before they travel ? I dont want to turn up at the airport and have a problem with Ryanair. Maybe its a Ryanair rule ? I seem to remember someone had some kind of problem like this before.
I dont want to go to the expense of getting a new passport unless I have to.


----------



## markpb (6 Feb 2011)

It depends on the country you're travelling to. In general, your passport must be valid at least until your return date although some countries require more. Some countries also require that have at least two blank pages on your passport for their visa stamps.


----------



## bullworth (6 Feb 2011)

markpb said:


> It depends on the country you're travelling to. In general, your passport must be valid at least until your return date although some countries require more. Some countries also require that have at least two blank pages on your passport for their visa stamps.



Is there any way of finding out the rules applicable to the specific country  and also for  travel to Ireland ? a weblink perhaps ?


----------



## redchariot (6 Feb 2011)

As a general rule 

If you are travelling within the EU, as long as your passport is still valid at the end of your trip you are ok.

If travelling outside the EU, you need a minimum of 6 months left on your passport at the END of your trip.


----------



## TheShark (6 Feb 2011)

If travelling to the US under the Visa Waiver scheme you can only stay up to 90 days or the expiration of your passport , so for example if you only have 14 days left on your passport then you will only be admitted for 14 days instead of 90.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Feb 2011)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=141433

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134547


----------

